# What is the Go Launcher team doing correctly that the Cyanogen team isn't?



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Call me a noob if you want but I have had the Cyanogen mods installed since the first CM7 beta. I don't know didly squat about Android. But I can read. I remember distinctly reading an article from the google ICS engineers explaining the way DPI was used in ICS and that is was totally diferent than all other previous builds. Its suppose to work in a way that it wouldn't matter what resolution that ICS was on that all apps would look the same. And that all devolopers would have to read up in the SDK in order to implement things correctly. Now it seems that the Go Lanucher team has this right because if you install the Go Launcher HD for Pad beta, the icons and the spacing all fit no matter what DPI you have set. I've set it to 160, 120, 140 and 132 and in all these DPIs the Icons are different sizes but everything always fits. Now if you try the Trebuchet, Apex or Nova launcher, different DPIs will give you totally different sized icons and spacing, a lot of time they are off the screen. So what has the Go Launchers Devs done right than no one else is getting right?

Like I said, I don't know squat about programming and I am SO grateful for the work Cyanogen has been doing. I may be totally wrong, but it just seems to me these Go Launcher guys are on to something that is seeming to escape everyone else.


----------



## METAL1F3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Really...

I haven't used Go Launcher, but most of these launchers that claim to be "tablet optimized" use a density hack for the icons. I'm really astonished that you would rip cyanogenmod on this one. If not for cyanogenmod porting android, you couldn't install go launcher. It's actually kind of funny that you've missed this.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

...
These third party launchers are actually coded worse, which is why they respond like this. They use a density hack to display the icons correctly. The apps like trebuchet are not using this hack and are instead coded device specific. Which is why they are better.


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

METAL1F3 said:


> Really...
> 
> I haven't used Go Launcher, but most of these launchers that claim to be "tablet optimized" use a density hack for the icons. I'm really astonished that you would rip cyanogenmod on this one. If not for cyanogenmod porting android, you couldn't install go launcher. It's actually kind of funny that you've missed this.


No dont get me wrong, im very grateful for the work the team has done. I should have chosen my words better and i am in no way ripping them. I'm curiouse to how the whole dpi thing will play out in the end. i mean this thing should be able to run at the native tp dpi. To be honest Im surprised how stable the alphas are.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

I feel ya there man.

Had all my stuff laid out in portrait and when I flipped to landscape, BAM, where did those 10 icons go? Haha

As far as what to do, you found it, the Hd launcher, so just use that, like me, until its fixed.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

rohan said:


> ...
> These third party launchers are actually coded worse, which is why they respond like this. They use a density hack to display the icons correctly. The apps like trebuchet are not using this hack and are instead coded device specific. Which is why they are better.


 how can you say that they are better? They're not. The Go laucher is the only one i have found that runs correctly. Icon spacing is what it should be and flippng between landscape and portait is smooth and fluid with the icons and widgets laid out as they should be.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Or you know, flash the 120 or 160 DPI CWM files to give you versions of Trebuchet with those fixed.


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nburnes said:


> Or you know, flash the 120 or 160 DPI CWM files to give you versions of Trebuchet with those fixed.


tried em. 120 is too small and 160 too big and ita painfully slow switcting between portrait and landscape. I'm gonna stick with Go until they get things working right.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Ohmytvc15 said:


> tried em. 120 is too small and 160 too big and ita painfully slow switcting between portrait and landscape. I'm gonna stick with Go until they get things working right.


Well if you want to make complaints, do it here. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1410674


----------



## GlockStar (Feb 28, 2012)

While we're on talking, anyone know where to find updates about CM9 development. Dalingrins twitter and Google+ have gone into hiatus as far as updates. I know Dalingrin said he wouldn't post anything until something big happens, so is there a place to get updates on the minor things.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ohmytvc15 said:


> tried em. 120 is too small and 160 too big and ita painfully slow switcting between portrait and landscape. I'm gonna stick with Go until they get things working right.


agreed. sucks for me because i like mine set at 145 and i hate the Go Launcher style compared to Trebucket. So i'm screwed either way.
each time i want an app that isn't compatible with 145 (which is 80% of the time) i have to open ES File Explorer change the build.prop, reboot, clear cache and data in the Market app, then download the app.

kind of a pain.


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

i love the


frog23 said:


> agreed. sucks for me because i like mine set at 145 and i hate the Go Launcher style compared to Trebucket. So i'm screwed either way.
> each time i want an app that isn't compatible with 145 (which is 80% of the time) i have to open ES File Explorer change the build.prop, reboot, clear cache and data in the Market app, then download the app.
> 
> kind of a pain.


i love the dockbar.


----------

